# Pictures



## kathiebee

Hi, I have posted these elsewhere on KP but thought I would put them on the Loom Knitting site where they belong.


----------



## pdunn56

these are all spectacular!! Love the sock color, what weight yarn and loom did you use? I've been making slipper socks with the bulky Wool Ease on the 24 peg round, but would like to make a thinner sock and I love your scarf, a white lacy type is in my near future and the hat is great too. Well done!! ;-)
Here are 3 of my 4 attempts. My first pair (not shown) were very stretched out , using LionsBrand Tweed...the bulky seem better .


----------



## kathiebee

pdunn56 said:


> these are all spectacular!! Love the sock color, what weight yarn and loom did you use? I've been making slipper socks with the bulky Wool Ease on the 24 peg round, but would like to make a thinner sock and I love your scarf, a white lacy type is in my near future and the hat is great too. Well done!! ;-)
> Here are 3 of my 4 attempts. My first pair (not shown) were very stretched out , using LionsBrand Tweed...the bulky seem better .


I used Loops & Threads Charisma it is a 5 bulky on the small round loom. I am in the process of using the Tweed, and even thought it says it is a 5 bulky, in is not as thick as the Charisma. Will see how it comes out. I did the toe the same as the heel, then did the kitchener stitch to close it up. The scarf is real easy, and I like that it is the same on both sides.


----------



## pdunn56

so using the charisma 5 are the socks thin enough to be worn with shoes? Mine definitely are not. Also does anyone have a suggestion on rubberizing the bottom of the thicker slipper sock?



kathiebee said:


> pdunn56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> these are all spectacular!! Love the sock color, what weight yarn and loom did you use? I've been making slipper socks with the bulky Wool Ease on the 24 peg round, but would like to make a thinner sock and I love your scarf, a white lacy type is in my near future and the hat is great too. Well done!! ;-)
> Here are 3 of my 4 attempts. My first pair (not shown) were very stretched out , using LionsBrand Tweed...the bulky seem better .
> 
> 
> 
> I used Loops & Threads Charisma it is a 5 bulky on the small round loom. I am in the process of using the Tweed, and even thought it says it is a 5 bulky, in is not as thick as the Charisma. Will see how it comes out. I did the toe the same as the heel, then did the kitchener stitch to close it up. The scarf is real easy, and I like that it is the same on both sides.
Click to expand...


----------



## Debi713

There have been lot's of posts on this subject. What I remember off the top of my head is that there have been suggestions of using hot glue and the rubberizing stuff you dip tool handles into. There are also some products available that are specifically designed for this purpose.

You might try a search of the archives using the terms no slip or non slip.



pdunn56 said:


> Also does anyone have a suggestion on rubberizing the bottom of the thicker slipper sock?


----------



## kathiebee

pdunn56 said:


> so using the charisma 5 are the socks thin enough to be worn with shoes? Mine definitely are not. Also does anyone have a suggestion on rubberizing the bottom of the thicker slipper sock?
> 
> Too thick for shoes, could work with boots.


----------



## pdunn56

thanks I am going to try "Grippies" stick on shapes from Bed Bath and Beyond 4.99 pkg of 24.



Debi713 said:


> There have been lot's of posts on this subject. What I remember off the top of my head is that there have been suggestions of using hot glue and the rubberizing stuff you dip tool handles into. There are also some products available that are specifically designed for this purpose.
> 
> You might try a search of the archives using the terms no slip or non slip.
> 
> 
> 
> pdunn56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also does anyone have a suggestion on rubberizing the bottom of the thicker slipper sock?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jen

Debi713 said:


> There have been lot's of posts on this subject. What I remember off the top of my head is that there have been suggestions of using hot glue and the rubberizing stuff you dip tool handles into. There are also some products available that are specifically designed for this purpose.
> 
> You might try a search of the archives using the terms no slip or non slip.
> 
> 
> 
> pdunn56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also does anyone have a suggestion on rubberizing the bottom of the thicker slipper sock?
> 
> 
> 
> I have used puffy paint that works ok. For my favorite pair, that I need to replace cus my bff's dog ate one, I bought a leather jacket at garage sale for $1.00 and cut out soles and sowed them to the bottoms...they were fantastic!!! Home depot and Lowe's sell a product that can be sprayed on that works really well, but I can't remember the name...it's on KP somewhere.
Click to expand...


----------



## Karen M1

wow you did a fantastic job.. I love those socks. Can they be worn with shoes?



kathiebee said:


> Hi, I have posted these elsewhere on KP but thought I would put them on the Loom Knitting site where they belong.


----------



## Karen M1

those socks just gave me an idea(another project to add to the pile..lol) I have some sock yarn and I am gonna try the blue llom and the U knit stitch and see what happens... wish me luck...


----------



## pdunn56

I bought the puffy paint and also the mesh shelf liner in a roll...haven't tried either yet


----------



## Jackie2

Debi713 said:


> There have been lot's of posts on this subject. What I remember off the top of my head is that there have been suggestions of using hot glue and the rubberizing stuff you dip tool handles into. There are also some products available that are specifically designed for this purpose.
> 
> You might try a search of the archives using the terms no slip or non slip.
> 
> 
> 
> pdunn56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also does anyone have a suggestion on rubberizing the bottom of the thicker slipper sock?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some stuff at home depot tonight called 'liquid tape'. It was in the electrical department and was in a bottle with a brush attached to the cap. Didn't have a chance to read the labeling, but it looked promising provided it isn't full of dangerous chemicals. I'll have to see if I can find it on line .
> 
> ETA: I found this on the same website I found the liquid tape.
> 
> http://www.plastidip.com/home_solutions/Super_Grip
Click to expand...


----------



## Elizabeth Wright

I have made several things. How do I add pics to show everyone?


----------



## kathiebee

Elizabeth Wright said:


> I have made several things. How do I add pics to show everyone?


You can start a new topic, or reply to one(not the Quick Reply)
Under where you have typed you message there are three spots to choose a file. click on one and it will take you to your computer, and once you have found the picture, click on it and it should show up where it says "No file chosen" it should have the name of you picture there. then in the space before it you can add a description. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Elizabeth Wright

Thanks I will try it!


----------



## KateWood

I love your socks, great color, you matched the striping so well. How long does it take to loom knit them?
Very pretty scarf and hat


----------



## krankymax

kathiebee said:


> Hi, I have posted these elsewhere on KP but thought I would put them on the Loom Knitting site where they belong.


Love the sock colors. What brand and color are these?


----------



## kathiebee

krankymax said:


> kathiebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I have posted these elsewhere on KP but thought I would put them on the Loom Knitting site where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the sock colors. What brand and color are these?
Click to expand...

Socks are Michael's Charisma. don't remember the color.


----------



## lvsroses

Great job! Love everything! It looks warm and toasty..keep on knitting!


----------



## krankymax

Socks are Michael's Charisma. don't remember the color.[/quote]

Where did you buy the yarn at? I don't recall seeing that at Hobby Lobby or Walmart.


----------



## kathiebee

krankymax said:


> Socks are Michael's Charisma. don't remember the color.


Where did you buy the yarn at? I don't recall seeing that at Hobby Lobby or Walmart.[/quote]

It's Michael's Loops and Threads: Charisma, it's the store brand.


----------



## krankymax

Thank you. Do you have a link for this store?


----------



## pdunn56

Www.michaels.com..and they always have 40% coupons


----------



## Karen M1

for some reason, I can not see the picture of the socks.


----------



## kathiebee

krankymax said:


> Thank you. Do you have a link for this store?


www.michaels.com


----------



## kathiebee

Karen M1 said:


> for some reason, I can not see the picture of the socks.


You need to go to the first page, but here they are again


----------



## Karen M1

very nice..


----------



## krankymax

I am old and forgetful. lol Someone told me about some elastic you can knit in with ribbing on cuffs that she got at Jo-Ann's store. The only thing i see that would work for that is elastic sewing thread. Is this what can be used for this? Or is it something i am not finding?


----------



## kestrelz

great work


----------



## kathiebee

KateWood said:


> I love your socks, great color, you matched the striping so well. How long does it take to loom knit them?
> Very pretty scarf and hat


Sorry I didn't answer this, but it only took a few days to make them, the second one was faster as I didn't have to measure anything. I was just lucky that they came out the same.


----------



## scotchbroad

I love all the things you make, can you tell me where you got the pattern for the socks please,I want to try socks but do I have to buy the sock loom or can they be made on a small round loom. I hope they can be made on the round loom. 
Joyce.


----------



## kathiebee

scotchbroad said:


> I love all the things you make, can you tell me where you got the pattern for the socks please,I want to try socks but do I have to buy the sock loom or can they be made on a small round loom. I hope they can be made on the round loom.
> Joyce.


My socks are made on the smallest 24 peg KK loom This is the video I used. This is part one of three, but they are all on YouTube.


----------



## scotchbroad

Thankyou for the site, also what kind of wool do you use?and do you ewrap the knitted stitches or do you knit with the wool in front of the stitch. I am knew to loom knitting I tried using a thin wool as a practice piece but it looked to thin for socks plus I was ewraping the wool that is why I am asking so many questions [SORRY]
Joyce.


----------



## kathiebee

scotchbroad said:


> Thankyou for the site, also what kind of wool do you use?and do you ewrap the knitted stitches or do you knit with the wool in front of the stitch. I am knew to loom knitting I tried using a thin wool as a practice piece but it looked to thin for socks plus I was ewraping the wool that is why I am asking so many questions [SORRY]
> Joyce.


Those socks were made with Michael's Loops & Threads, Charisma, it is a #5 acrylic yarn, they are pretty thick. I did a Knit and Purl rib, then the knit stitch for this pair. On the picture below, I did it toe-up, e-wrap knit the foot, Knit stitch for the ankle, then the rib. so you can see the difference. I am just learning too.


----------



## scotchbroad

Thankyou, you are so good at it,I don't undestand reading a pattern I have to see how it is done LoL.
Your socks look so nice.
Joyce.


----------

